# Windsor knight



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there anyway to tell what frame size you have? I got a knight but I'm not sure what size bike I have.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Usually, the carton edge the bike came in has the size printed on it.


----------



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't have thr carton anymore. Is it inscribed onto the frame somewhere?


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Measure it and look here: http://www.windsorbicycles.com/aluminum.htm


----------



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

When measuring the bike top tube, is it from joint to joint or from the front of the down tube to back of seat collar?


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

minhtin said:


> When measuring the bike top tube, is it from joint to joint or from the front of the down tube to back of seat collar?


The measurements are typically taken from the CENTER of the tube, so the top tube should be measured from the center of the seat tube to the center of the head tube.


----------



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

Thankyou. I wasn't getting accurate measurement so i wasn't really sure what size it was


----------

